# Reel too tight on Greensmaster 1000



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I just replaced the reel and bed knife on my greensmaster 1000. I changed out the 11 blade for an 8 blade from R&R with a fairway bed knife. Now I have the hoc as far out as it will go and when I tighten up the bed knife screws the reel is so tight I can't move it by hand. Any suggestions for how to make it work right?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think @DJLCN had a similar issue with that combination.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Correct. Although mine was on a GM1600, I'm sure it's the same issue. R&R told me their reel (8 blade in my case) and their version of the Toro fairway knife (107-8181) or as R&R calls it "super thick cut" was not compatible and that I needed to use their "thick cut" knife (R150467). Even it was tight but not as tight as the fairway knife. I should have taken the new reel to be ground but at the time I didn't have a source for grinding. I ended up backlapping the contact out of it. Wasn't ideal but it worked.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, I wish they would have put a warning in there saying they're not compatible. I guess I'll just keep it for when the reel wears down and order a different one. I'm looking to mow between 1/2" to 1". That leaves me with 3 other options for bed knifes. Low cut, high cut, and super thick. I'll probably order the high cut blade and see how that goes. Thanks for the help


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Did you contact R&R? Since it's been installed already, they may not issue a refund, but they're a good company and might help you out. That's unfortunate that they're not compatible.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

@717driver They offered to let me return mine even though it had been installed but I had to pay the freight. I was already paying freight on the new one so I kept it for the same reason @vwbeaner mentioned.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm guessing it'll cost $10 at least to send it back and it was $32. I'll just keep it and order another one. I don't mind having spare parts on hand but I won't be able to use it for at least a year. Lol, by then it'll be lost in my garage. I did bearings and seals too which went in not too bad. One of my old seals had fallen completely off which I thought was weird because of how tight they fit in the housing. It's been a fun project so far and I look forward to using the machine.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I emailed rrproducts and the guy recommended the high cut bed knife R94-6392. I ordered that and installed it. That one was tight too. Tight to the point that I think stuff might get broken if I left it on. So I installed the old blade and will look into putting one of them on after it wears down a bit. Below is a picture of the bed knifes. 
On top is my original one. then the fairway cut R63-8610 and then on the botton is the high cut R94-6392.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

So as someone that wants to get an 8 blade which bed knife should I get for it?


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I think it depends on what you want for a height of cut. I went with the fairway and high cut because I may want to go as high as 1". I think if you go with a bed knife that will cut closer you may not have the same issue.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

vwbeaner said:


> I think it depends on what you want for a height of cut. I went with the fairway and high cut because I may want to go as high as 1". I think if you go with a bed knife that will cut closer you may not have the same issue.


I would want to be able to mow at 3/4 to an inch


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

DJLCN said:


> Correct. Although mine was on a GM1600, I'm sure it's the same issue. R&R told me their reel (8 blade in my case) and their version of the Toro fairway knife (107-8181) or as R&R calls it "super thick cut" was not compatible and that I needed to use their "thick cut" knife (R150467). Even it was tight but not as tight as the fairway knife. I should have taken the new reel to be ground but at the time I didn't have a source for grinding. I ended up backlapping the contact out of it. Wasn't ideal but it worked.


Now you guys have me concerned.
I'm doing a reel & bedknife replacement on my gm 1600.
My toro dealer gave me list of parts I need which has the 
bedknife # as 93-9015. I purchased the thick R&R bedknife#r150467. As I'm cutting at 5/8". It is my understanding that "following procedure" you should have the new bedknife ground as to straighten it. As the bedknife once mounted to the bedbar can have some curve or not be "tru".
Now that being said my plan "was" to lightly backlap to mate the two surfaces together. But before I begin this job, I'm wondering what the true problem is you guys have been having. A) bedknife way too thick B) Bedbar not being tru so needs backlapping that you weren't counting on C) bedbar adjustment doesn't allow to back off the reel enough for bedknife thickness (I guess that ties in with A)
Or should I save myself the hassle and buy bedknife 93-9015
I'm looking for a little more explanation of the issues you guys have experienced so It goes smoothly for me.
Thank you for your help


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Prospect said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. Although mine was on a GM1600, I'm sure it's the same issue. R&R told me their reel (8 blade in my case) and their version of the Toro fairway knife (107-8181) or as R&R calls it "super thick cut" was not compatible and that I needed to use their "thick cut" knife (R150467). Even it was tight but not as tight as the fairway knife. I should have taken the new reel to be ground but at the time I didn't have a source for grinding. I ended up backlapping the contact out of it. Wasn't ideal but it worked.
> ...


I'm no expert but I would say it's a combination of A and C along with the new reels from R&R being a bit oversized as compared to the OEM Toro reels.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I just bought the mower at the end of last year and haven't even used it yet so I don't have much input. The old bed knife fits fine with the new reel so I'm guessing after a year and a reel grind I can put one of the new ones on. Maybe a new more aggressive bed knife would fit fine off the shelf.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Well finally got time to install the new reel and rebuild the bearings etc..
Went to install the "thick bedknife" and couldn't get both bedbar bolts in.
The reel was getting hung up as well. So I ordered the 93-9015 bedknife.
Hoping this works out without grinding the reel or bedknife.
Just hoping for a backlap.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

Same deal I had going on. I wouldn't have chances a back lap with mine since I couldn't even turn the reel by hand. If you put the 93-9015 on and everything fits and works let us know.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Well the 93-9015 bedknife did the trick.
I can slide a piece of paper all the way across the bedknife easily as a gauge.
In the photo I hope you can see the "height" difference between the two bedknives. I'm guessing it's a solid 1/8".
Now the reel spins freely and it's all ready for some adjustments. I think I will see how it cuts paper before I jump right into a backlap.
Glad that is behind me, I hate getting all excited and then have parts not work.
Looking forward to the Mow.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

I installed a new 8 blade reel and bedknife, both from R&R. I went with the low cut knife, (3/16"-1" hoc specs) part# 93-4264. Had the same issue, bedbar adjument backed all the off and bedknife was very tight up against the reel, so tight it would not spin. I began to examine the adjuster and realized it was not backed off as far as it could go because the bedbar adjuster was not screwed all the way into the adjuster shaft. Had to oil it really good with some liquid wrench and work it in and out to get it to screw in properly due to corrosion. The picture is what it looks like now that it's screwed all the way in, before there were maybe three rows of threads exposed but it made a huge difference. I reinstalled bedbar and everything was good to go. It was actually backed way off the reel, had to give the adjuster plenty of turns until it came in contact with the reel. Not sure if this could be an issue that has caused others problems but it was an easy fix for my new reel and bedknife being too tight.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Reviving this thread because I'm looking at purchasing an 8 blade reel from R&R... and now I don't know what to do for buying a bedknife. Has anyone else gone through this experience lately and found a good match with the R&R 8 blade reel? I was looking at buying the high-cut bedknife straight from Toro instead (94-6392) to go along with the 8 blade reel from R&R. I just don't want to go through the hassle of not having them fit together.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I have been running my 8 blade reel now with the original bed knife and after a back lap it cuts great. No issues getting it to cut paper. Once it needs a grinding I'll swap over to one of my other bed knifes. I have an email from R&R saying the R94-6392 should work but for me it didn't, still too tight. I don't have a good answer for you as to which knife will fit and work because I am not willing to pay another $50 to see if something might fit and then have three knifes sit on my shelf that don't fit. If you find something out let us know.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Has there been anymore insight into this? Im thinking of picking up the 8 blade reel from R&R but it say 8" reel while the toro service manual says the nominal reel diameter is 5".


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I can confirm that the 8 blade reel for the GM 1000 is 5" if you are referencing the right part number. 8" reels are for trim and fair way triplexes


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@greendoc thanks, thats what I thought, just on their website it show 8" so maybe was just a typo on their part, ill email and ask them to confirm


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

To ensure the best compatibility, order OEM parts.
This isn't like ordering air and oil filters, these components are obviously integral to the cutting performance of your machine.

That said, R&R products adds an "R" in front of the Toro OEM number.
if the toro number is 12-3456, R&R will be R12-3456.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Logan200TCP in all honesty ive never had a problem with R&R all their products ive ordered worked great, was just cautious on the reel and what I read on the first page. So was just looking for more information


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I love the R&R reel and it cuts great. If I could have ordered a reel from Toro online I would have done it. The reel to bed knife is still too tight for the knives I ordered. Once it gets ground down a bit it should be fine.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@vwbeaner thats great, takled with them and they confirmed the 5" size and said the low cut bedknife would work so I'll be ordering that soon


----------



## MarineOh3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Seeing this thread a few days ago would have saved me a couple hours tonight. I thought I was losing my mind.

Broke a bolt on my bedbar and, when the bolt broke, the bed knife made contact with the reel and made a mess of my reel. So I replaced the reel and bedknife from R&R. After finally getting the correct bedbar I put it all back together. Even backing the adjusters out as far as I could, the bedknife-reel contact made it impossible to turn the reel. I took everything apart and reassembled two times thinking I had something wrong.

That's when I started to think the reel was just a little bit big… and that's when I found this thread…

Put old bedknife on and, while there is still contact, I think it's enough that a good back-lapping should take care of it. Been a frustrating evolution to say the least but I sure learned a lot about how these mowers work in the process. So tomorrow morning I will back-lap and I should be good from there. New reel, bedbar, bed knife and grass shield. Along with new spark plug and air filter. It will be like a whole new mower.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I haven't had my reel sharpened yet to make the reel smaller. I've been using the old bed knife since I made this thread. I have no idea what bedknife it actually is. It's been just ok ever since. I did a lot of research to see if I had a low cut bed bar and that is what was causing my issue. It wasn't. One of these days I'll get it all put together the way is is supposed to be. By then, as long as my motor doesn't blow up the machine should go for a long time without any issues.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

I understand this is an old thread. First, I'm wondering if @vwbeaner got things to work out. Second, I have a GM1600 (I know this thread is about a GM1000) that I purchased used with 150 hrs on it. It appears to cut good from the perspective of a reel newbie to this type of mowing, but I decided to order a new bedknife from R&R. It is currently being shipped. I ordered BEFORE reading this thread and I happened to order the R&R replacement version of the OEM 93-9015 bedknife. After reading the issues some were having with the thicker knives maybe I lucked up and ordered the correct one. I'm hoping my reel has enough life left in it that I won't have to deal with it for a while yet.


----------

